# Anyone doing FET in March? Part 2



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

New home


----------



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

hi girls,
hope you are all well.
not a very good day for me today.Have had afpains since et and am on day 11 today.due to test on friday.had bad pains this morning and when I went to the toilet(sorry for to much info)and wiped there was bright red blood and mucus on the tissue.really feel this is the start of af.so have been crying my eyes out most of the day.Am exhausted.I have read loads of other sites where the same has happenned and they have been told still to test on test day and some still have a bfp.Im not to hopeful but miricles can happen.is it to late for implantation bleed?
sorry for the me me me post.
lots of love everyone
janexxx


----------



## meachmont (Sep 15, 2004)

Hi girls

Jane - sorry to read your news, you never know it might not be over, keeping everything crossed for you   

Diana - Congratualtions, you must be delighted, this is really good news               

Hope everyone else is haging in there, sending you all loads of            

Lov 
Donna


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi FET girls,

Hope that everyone is as OK as possible.

Lara - especially big HUGS to you. Your nightmare after the ET sounds very similar to my second ET.  I was OK until a few hours after and then all hell broke lose with pain. I've never had an adequate explanation but the clinic said it was probably a touch of OHSS. IT felt as if my entire womb/ovaries/abdomen went into spasm and it last badly for about 5 days.  I was uncomfortable for the entire 2ww. IM if you want to compare notes.

Jane - a big hug to you also my dear! It's not too late for an implantation bleed and it could easy be that. I've also felt like crying today and probably will tomorrow. These 2ww's are hell.

Megan - We also had one of our embies lose a cell when thawing. The clinic said that this was not unusual and they seemed happy. 
I'm also badly constipated and going to the loo is hell. Been massaging my stomach in a big circular motion clockwise. Does seem to help a little.

Jaijai - I'm also on Progynova this time. It's an Estrogen tablet which I have not had before.  I was reading a reseach paper the other night that mentioned that a big  drop in Estrogen in the second part of the cycle could be the cause of some implantation failures.

Better go now as DH is watching the program on telly and not too happy.

With love from,


----------



## larac (Nov 3, 2003)

hiya, 

just to let everyone know i'm pretty sure this ones a BFN as since all the pain and hospital and everything - i have been bleeding since Sunday ( spotting at first) but now its pretty much normal a/f so i'm not hopeful.

It is the most painful week i've had of my life too as the a/f pain hasn't let up ONCE  !!!!!!!!!

I'm on co-dydramol anyway from the hospital but i expected that because the pain from the tummy has gone - i thought i'd be stopping them but i just cant becasue of the a/f pain.

Spoke to Mr Sharif last night and he said that it most probable that it's not worked especially after the bleeding but he was very understanding and made me feel better about it all.

Saw some of the programme "precious babies"on tv last night and couldn't believe how they jump from appt to ec to transfer and to BFP in about 5 minutes - very realistic show that is. (NOT)  
I told my mom to watch it thinking it might give her an idea about the anguish we suffer, but it just showed tiny snips of the time we spend preparing for treatment so a waste of time that was.

Well, Jane i hope yours is implantation bleed and nothing more - especially since your so close to testing. big hugs for u anyway    

speak to all soon
lara


----------



## loopydumpling (Apr 28, 2004)

Hello everyone

Larac, hun hang in there.  It's not over yet.  When we went through our first full ivf, there were many women on that BB that had full on bleeds and still went on to get a BFP - there is a chance you could be one of them. I would wait till you take your pregnancy test (easy for me to say) but do try and prepare yourself for any outcome.  I'm thinking of you and praying for a BFP.   

Jane1, the above applies to you too.  It could be implantation bleed, we're all different so who knows.  Thinking of you hun as I too feel down at the moment.    Also AF signs since ET can be a good sign.  

Flopsy, thanks for the advice.  I don't know much about embies...does it show?   ....  I have it in my head that when I strain to do number two's, that it will dislodge anything that's there - do you feel the same? And I therefore think I've pushed them out already....man I'm paranoid  Sorry if TMI.  I'm having to use Glycerine Suppositories to get things moving...yuk   even though I'm only eating fuit & veg, seeds & nuts during the day, normal meal in the evening.  If it was up to me I wouldn't eat as I'm so bloated and don't have any appetite at all.

Well I'm 6 days post ET.  No symptoms at all except it feels like my ovaries are being squeezed and ripped out of my pelvis.  Really tired too.  No swollen boobies, nothing....  jack sh**t to be honest - excuse my language.  I would love to know what it feels like to be pregnant as I've never ever had a BFP, just so I know what to expect, know what I mean  .  When we had our first full IVF, I had sore boobies for the whole 2ww, hot flushes, the lot & still got a BFN, but nothing on the FET.  I'm trying not to 'boobie watch' to keep my own sanity.  I've now stopped being paranoid about walking, moving, bending & sleeping on my belly as I don't think any of these things would affect the outcome.  I do however not lift anything heavy.  That's about it.  So all in all I've convinced myself that it hasn't worked - a way of self preservation I spose.

Love & hugs to everyone & HI to everyone I have missed.  Thinking of you all

Megan


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Dear Lara,

I do hope that the bleeding stopped and you go on to a positive. However, you know your own body and on my similar "night-mare of pain" I felt doomed and was not surprised to get a negative at the end.

A couple of options to consider :

1. Was the pain caused by a severe immune type reaction? This was the explanation given to me by Dr Beer who deals with these issues. This is his website and he visits the UK for a week each month.

http://www.repro-med.net/

2. Was it an infection that caused the reaction? Here is another USA based doctor who deals with this

http://www.fertilitysolution.com/

3. Or was the pain caused by another undefined problem with your womb causing it to go into spasm?

Are you taking progesterone which should stop the breakthrough bleeding and if so, how much.

Sorry if any of this is insensitive. After suffering something similar myself and being fobbed off by the clinic I was at that time I've given it a lot of thought but got no further forward.

Good luck!!

With love from,


----------



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

hello girls
hope you are all alright.

Meachmont(donna) thankyou for wishing me luck and you nice words.hope it works.have a lovely pregnancy hunxxxxx

Flopsy thankyou for your kind words of encouragement especially when you are feeling down yourself.you are right these 2ww's are hell.take care my love.xxxx

larac thanks for your kind words especially considering the hard time you are going through yourself at the moment.I really hope it works for out for you.I agree with you on the 'precious babies'program.I was very disappointed.it made it all look so easy.should have shown people going  through a 2ww!take care.xxxx

megan again thankyou for your kind words when you are also feeling down.I really hope you get a bfp to.take care.xxx

well after my red blood yesterday morning i took it easy all day and never lost any more till going to bed.when I went to loo and wiped it was brown discharge.same again this morning.no more during the day till tea time when needed number 2((sorry) then brown discharge again.I did a hpt yesterday bfn also did one this morning bfn.due to test friday.has anyone ever had bfn's right up till test day then on test day got a bfp.sorry am clutching at straws again.

take care everyone
lots of love
janexxxx


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Jane,

I think that the essence of the 2ww is clutching at straws. On my last attempt a lovely lady called Marly (also at the ARGC) had a negative pregnancy test on the day before her official day.

The blood test though revealed that she was pregnant. Still pregnant and doing fine.

How's that!

I've reached the very tired and tearful stage so off to bed for me. I hate this torture!

With love from,


----------



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

thanks flopsy,
you have made me feel a bit better.you are a lovely lady.take care
love
janexxxx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Guys

Jane1 - Hope you are feeling a bit better Hun.  (((HUGS)))

Lara - Have everything crossed for you      

Megan - Hope you are ok and feeling +++   

Well after 6 days of blood testas and scans I am in for ET on 24th.  It is a little way ahead as it is hopefully going to be blastocyst.  It is now a case of waiting and hoping     that embryos defrost and get to blast stage - not a big fan of praying but am at it constantly at the moment !!!!

Love and hugs to you all  

Tashja xx


----------



## larac (Nov 3, 2003)

hi everyone, sorry i've been scarce but this has been the worst 2 weeks of my life (so far!) and thats NOT because its the 2ww either 

As u all know the prob's i've had last week and now with the a/f showing all through since monday - it does get worse.
TMI Alert - re: toilet-y stuff
  
Yesterday - i noticed that i was finding it increasingly hard to go to the loo, so i ate lots of fruit and took some senokot and hopeed for the best - by 8.30pm i was in agony and ended going to the hospital AGAIN!!!! 

Well to spare you all the details - co dydramol had caused it and since i was hardly eating aswell it had been "building" up for a number of days.  

Well we got to hospital at 10.45pm and left at 3.20AM !!!! having had 3 ..........yes 3 enema's - that last one being a phostate or something ( in other words a flipping firework!)

So yes it's official - this is the worst 2 weeks of my life - i just hope nothing else can go wrong - i already have the monday result - which i've already got clear in my head as a BFN.

We will definitely be having a break from treatment after this.........

Don't mean to be a downer ladies - you lot keep me going - thank god this site is here.

All the best

Lara


----------



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

larac,
Im really sorry you are having such a bad time over all this.I really feel for you.2ww is hard enough without having to go through all what you are going through.as you said the amount of things that have gone wrong,hopefully after all this you will get your bfp.I really hope so.sending you my love and luck for monday   take care hun.

Well its a   for us again   the evil af came in full force this morning.did a test anyway and it was bfn.I havnt made it test day once yet.we will be having another go but not till after august now as me and dh decided my body and our heads need a rest for a while.I will still be on here nearly everyday to see how all you girls are doing hoping to see loads of bfp's.I wish you all loads of luck.
take care everyone
love
janexxxx


----------



## larac (Nov 3, 2003)

thanks for your kind words jane and i'm sorry to hear about your result. 

I dont blame you for having a break from it all - it can take over your whole life at times but i think even though chances of a spontaneous pg are still small for us all - i think with a little relaxationan and chilling - and forgetting about which day is day 21 or what time to take your buserelin can always help you along.

We may even knock it on the head till next year now - as last year was just a massive year - with pretty much every thing going on at once. So i think we'll give MY body a rest and OUR minds a break and take some time to enjoy our newly married life - as i'm sure you will too.      

The first time we tried at ICSI i didn't test before and had weird pains etc but no a/f till after the test - can you believe it! but since then the a/f  has beaten me there every flipping time.  

its nice to know you'll be keeping your eye on this lot - you never know what they'll get up to without some adult supervision          

All the best to everyone testing soon,

I'll be in touch on Monday to let you all know for sure.  or  ( i know what i'm expecting and it aint a bubba!  )

Hope everyone stays well in the mean time (unlike sickly sue - ME that is!!!! ) and i'll try *  not * to visit the hospital again in the next few days...promise.

Lara


----------



## debbiea (Jul 28, 2004)

Jane, so sorry about you bfn. Hope you and dh are ok. Sending you lots of   from Oz. Make the most of your break and enjoy the time with dh.

Lara, sounds like you are having a terrible time but I am sending you lots of      for a   on Monday. Don't give up just yet. Stranger things have happened 

MrsG - how exciting. Wishing you so much luck for the 24th. Hopefully I won't be too far behind you.

I had bloods done on Wednesday but no sign of ovulation so I have another test on Sunday. Hopefully its not too far away so I can have my FET before the 28th. If it is any later than that dh will be away in NZ on business when I am due to test. I don't know how I will get on if it is a bfn and he is not here. But fingers crossed it will be a bfp so I won't have to worry about that 

Megan, hows the 2ww going? When is your test date. Sending you lots of     

Flopsy, sorry if I have missed some of your posts but are you on the 2ww wait.

Donna and Diana, how are the little bumps going.

Love to everyone I have missed.

Love Debbie


----------



## loopydumpling (Apr 28, 2004)

Morning ladies

Larac, you poor poor thing      , your nether regions must feel awful at the moment.  I'm really constipated too and don't even feel the need to go to the toilet, don't feel like eating because of it but have to to get all the nutrients I can - vicious circle.  You would think they would have invented something to combat the constipation caused by the progesterone by now....seems most people get it.  Are you testing Monday?  Good luck, I'll be thinking of you.


Jane, I'm sending you the biggest cuddle   , so so sorry.  Best to take a rest and get your mind & body sorted before embarking on another journey.  Don't give up.

MrsG, woohoo.  Good luck for 24th although I know it will go well for you.  Sending heaps of positive vibes your way    

debbiea, here's and ovulation dance for you down under :           .  I'm from NZ - would like to be in your hubbys shoes as I haven't been home since Feb last year.    My DH was overseas for our first IVF result, it was hard but not as bad as I thought it would be as he gave me great support over the phone.  In the end I coped with the negative result better than what he did.  Good luck 

Flopsy hun how are you?  Thinking of you.

I'm on day 7 of 2ww, still convinced it hasn't worked but feeling positve and able to cope with the result at the moment.  You know how you have good/bad days, well mine is good today.  Still completely constipated & nothing is working so just have to ride it out.  I don't even feel the urge to go, if I ever have diarhhea,  I know what to use to stop it - PROGESTERONE!!!!     

Love & hugs to everyone

Megan


----------



## butterbeans (Feb 4, 2005)

Hello ladies

And lots of love to you all. It has been a few days since I have been on so have just been catching up with all your news.

Donna and Diana CONGRATULATIONS   What fantastic news !!! 
Mrs G - good luck to you will be thinking of you
jane1 - really really sorry to hear your news, look after yourself now
larac - hope you have managed to keep away from that hospital for a bit, sounds like you have been having a really rough time of it......
Debbie a - hope you are hanging in there ok
Flopsy and Megan - hows it going with you, I hope you are both managing to keep sane.

I have kinda forgotten how hideous the 2ww is (talk about short memory, cos it wasn't that long ago that I was there!) so am not looking forward to it at all. ET is due round about the 28th/29th for me, it feels ages away yet but I guess it will soon be here.

You are all in my thoughts, and I touched to share your journeys with you, just knowing that someone else really understands can make all the difference.

Look after yourselves and fingers crossed for us all who are still waiting.......
lots of love butterbeans xx


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi to all the FET girls,

Well sadly, it was a BFN for us yesterday - our 5th in a row.

As that was the last of our frosties, we have few resources left and it is my 44th birthday next week that will probably be the end of the line for us.

I've asked for Mr Taranissi at the ARGC to review things before we make the final decision.

There are just too many variables for us to determine where things are going wrong - possibly dodgy sperm from a post-cancer treatment biopsy, my age, my pre-existing neurological disease, immune problems etc...

We have thrown so much time and money at this and have not even had a hint of a pregnancy.

Butterbeans - good luck for the 28th/29th. I hope that your 2ww goes quickly and there is a lovely BFP at the end.

Lara - hope you are OK soon and this horrible episode ends. 

Megan - hang in there (my fellow Kiwi)!  I'm told that a little lemon juice in warm water first thing in the morning is good for the constipation. Hoping for a positive for you.

Debbie - sorry to hear that Ovulation is late. These things never seem to work when we want them to. Wishing you all the very best!

Jane - so very, very sorry about the failed cycle. IVF is so very painful and unfair. It sounds a good idea to take a break and restock. Good luck for your next attempt.

MrsG - hope that the embies defrost OK and then divide. Wishing you all the very best for later this month.

With lots of love from,


----------



## larac (Nov 3, 2003)

flopsy,
    

I'm sooooo sorry to hear your news - you've been through so much on the IF journey and its seems such a shame when you know it may be the end without a more +ive result.

I am thinking about you and DH ( you have both been so strong already - it really doesn't seem fair)

All the best for your up and coming birthday and i hope you can get on with everything else in life, without feeling -ive about this whole experience.( i know thats sounds stupid but when you've been through it time and again you start to realise that it *does* get better with time - though it doesn't make it easier to deal with, i know!)

I have been toying with other ideas (adoption etc) but haven't had the urge to talk seriously with DH yet, maybe you could think about that - if its what you want.

I hope your review goes well and as always pray that little miracles come your way - they seem to happen every day on here - so i will never give up believing and i hope you don't either.
 

I know i'm not due to test till monday and i've not done a test AT ALL - but i'm pretty sure its over as my a/f has literally been and gone in the last week ( and it was just as bad as usual!) So i'm not fooling myself any longer. 

Huge Hugs
    

Lara


----------



## larac (Nov 3, 2003)

hi girls,

i have a confession to make and i don't know what i should do.

If you have been reading about my antics over the past 9 days - you will know what i mean by the worst two weeks of my ENTIRE life - and during that time i've had what i can only call my "monthly cycle" (almost gone now thank god!)

Well as i was in hospital in the first week and have been bleeding since sunday (7days!) i spoke with my consultant on tuesday about all this and he said it wouldn't hurt if i carried on with my hrt and pessaries and then on wednesday had another visit to hospital ( constipation to DIE for!!!) and was given enema's galore.... and since thursday i haven't been taking any of my meds as i'm just so convinced that it just isnt going to happen.

I'm really worried now incase a) its a BFP and i have to tell the nurse what i've done and will have to start them again, and i'm scared to mess up what has worked almost on its own and b) i've stopped it from working by not taking the meds throughout.

I'm really worried now - can anyone give me any advice - i know it can happen naturally for some and i'm 99% sure its a BFN anyway - but i'm just thinking i've really cocked it all up now.

Any advice will be really welcome.
Lara


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Lara,

The pessaries are the progesterone support for the luteul phase of the cycle and often stop one from having a "normal bleed" until testing is completed.

The theory is that IVF throws out the normal progesterone production. There are a couple of theories on why this occurs. My own progesterone production went down after my first IVF cycle and did not recover in the months in-between cycles.

The pessaries NEVER stopped me bleeding before testing in an IVF or FET cycle. Only Gestone injections did that but I only tried them from cycle 4.

I guess the questions to consider there are :

1. do the pessaries usually stop you from bleeding before testing on an IVF or FET cycle?

2. have you started bleeding before your normal day in a non-ivf month and how are your progesterone levels anyway?

Lara - am I understanding you correctly in that you started bleeding before stopping the pessaries?

The HRT is to stop your Estrogen levels falling abruptly and this is felt to make implantation more likely. This is the first cycle I tried Estrogen so I am not well read on this.

Hope that this ramble helps. Please reply to let me know if I am barking up the right tree and if not, I'll try again.

With love from,


----------



## larac (Nov 3, 2003)

flopsy your a star....... 

I had a chat with hubby when i got off the pc last night and mentioned it to him ( he hadn't realised that i'd stopped) and when i told him we had a chat i decided that now the bleed had stopped i would resume them for the last couple of days - for no particular reason. Both hrt and pregestrone.

i don't know what difference it has made to this cycle (if any!) but i thought at least i've done my best with a very bad situation.

I'm not expecting anything tomorrow but will be glad to get the results over with. 

Thanks for replying 

Take care  
Lara


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Good luck, Lara!

Will be thinking of you tomorrow and hoping that against all the odds this will still be positive!

With love from,


----------



## loopydumpling (Apr 28, 2004)

Diana - ET 2nd March  

Flopsy - ET 6th March  

Jane1 - ET?  

Meachmont - ET?  

LoubieLou - ET 8th March  

Larac - ET 9th March  

Loopydumpling - ET 11th March  

Spanna - ET approx 10th/11th March  

E.C - ET approx 14th March  

Shall - ET 15th/16th March  

MrsG - ET 24th March  

Debbiea - ET 25th March  

Chrisb - ET ??  

Butterbeans - ET 28th/29th March


----------



## loopydumpling (Apr 28, 2004)

Hello everyone

Larac, good luck for today.  I too am hoping for a positive against the odds.The advice Flopsy gave you is perfect so I can't add to that.  I can understand your thinking with regards to stopping your meds, sometimes we all just feel like giving up, especially with what you've been through.  

Flopsy, I'm so so so sorry  .  Whenever it doesn't work for me I throw myself into reading the internet & books for a possible answer of why.... why didn't it work and how can I fix it.  I suppose it's a therapeutic way of dealing with it, for me anyway.  We all have our coping mechanisms.  My thoughts are with you hun and I'm truly sorry.

Well as for me, I've arrived in the Middle East.  My new home for the next 2 years.  I've been trying not to lift/bend but it's been impossible.  How are you supposed to live when you're not supposed to lift/bend  Maybe that's ok for someone who has a housekeeper to do their housework but some of us still have to function, needless to say I've pretty much carried on my life as normal out of necessity, except for lifting anything heavy.  No symptoms for me at all except my boobies are now a little sore, nothing major just a wee bit.  No sore nips though which I usually get just before AF arrives.  No veiny boobs, no cramps, nothing.  I'm starting to go insane with the symptom watch.  Still constipated too.  I've a feeling AF will rear her ugly head the day before I test...again.  She did last time with our full IVF but I was only on Cyclogest once a day for that, the clinic said the Progesterone will keep AF away but I would place bets that AF will arrive first. I'm due to test Saturday but have bought a First Response Early with me so will test Friday.

Thinking of you all

Love & hugs

Megan


----------



## butterbeans (Feb 4, 2005)

Dear Ladies

It seems like its a real tough time for people at the mo, so am sending you all lots of  

Flopsy was very very sorry to hear your news, I hope you are looking after yourself.

Lara - how did you go on today ? 

Megan, hang in there girl.....

To everyone .........keep soldiering on, sometimes it feels like we are just hanging in there, and that is as good as it gets, but you are not alone, and we are all here fro each other 
lots of love butterbeans xx


----------



## larac (Nov 3, 2003)

hi ladies,

As expected a BFN so no surprise there.

The nurse at the hosp has booked me in to see my consultant on thursday AM as i still have severe pains in my left side ( around where my ovary is) and i'm now allowed ibuprofen to stop the pain alternating with paracetemol if necessary.

I'm going to attempt going to work tomorrow - dont know how i'll get on but it will only be for 2 days ( good friday and easter monday off) So it'll be a good test to see if i can cope.

All the best to everyone testing soon and i'll catch up with you all after easter.

Lara


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Guys

Larac - So sorry for the BFN - though you were expecting it it doesn't make it any easier (((HUGS))) and hope on Thursday they can do something for the pain !!

Megan -   Not long now - just hold on a little while longer !!  Hope you are settleing in !!!  I didn't notice you offering places in your suitcase !! 

Looks like things are still ok for Thursday - The clinic defrosted all 6 late last night and as of this morning there were 5 survivors !!! They were still 4 cells but the nurse said this was because they had only just defrosted !!  

Dont know if she was just making me feel better though !!!  

Has anyone done a blast before - what are the chances of having ANY blasts for Thursday ...... oh starting to feel low mood now !!!  

Any advice ?

(((HUGS))) to all other FET-ers !!!!


----------



## debbiea (Jul 28, 2004)

Lara and Flopsy, so sorry to about your bfns. Big   Lara, I hope you get some answers at your appointment on Thursday. It really is such an unfair journey and one I find very difficult to make sense of sometimes. Thinking of you both.

Mrs G - great news on the snowbubs. You must be very happy. We are hopefully having blasts aswell and I am already starting to worry about none making it to that stage.

Megan, how are you settling into the middle east. What an exciting adventure  Sending lots of      for a bfp for you.

Still no sign of ovulation for me so haven't had an ET date confirmed yet.

Butterbeans, any idea when your ET will be.

Its a miserable day in Sydney. Very hard to get out of bed and drag myself to work. But we need the rain so I shouldn't complain.

Love to everyone I have missed.

Love Debbie


----------



## loopydumpling (Apr 28, 2004)

Morning FF buddies

Larac I'm so so sorry.  I've never heard of anyone else having such a tough time and I really do feel for you.  Try not to rush back to work as you need to give your mind and body time to recover.  Big cuddle coming your way  

Hi MrsG, hang in there, out of 5 frosties you should get at least one Blast.  I know you'll be fine but it is a nerve wracking time.  That was the hardest for me this time waiting for the frosties to defrost.  Let us know how you get on & I'll have my fingers, toes & legs crossed for you.  I had no room in my suitcase   by the way, was 49 kilos & had to stand at the airport and empty heaps of stuff out.  Got away with it in the end but it was close there for a while.  There's no need to worry about the pee stick police, I'm going to wait.  The clinic said to test on Saturday & all along I had decided to test Friday.  Now I think I'll wait till Saturday and do as I'm told   It might give me an extra day of thinking I'm preggers anyway.  Boobies still a little sore & there are veins now - in places that there weren't before.  My nips seem to be getting bigger   but it's probably my imagination as I have no other symptoms yet.  On a good note, my symptoms are completely different to last time with the fresh ivf (which was a BFN) so maybe that is a good thing.  Maybe I'm just clutching at straws too...... who knows but I'm surprisingly calm.  That changes by the hour.  

Debbiea, that's not fair hun.  Sending another ovulation dance your way          .  Not much you can do except wait.  

Well I'm away to go for a long walk and have some major retail therapy.

hello to everyone I've missed.  I'm wishing for loads of BFPs.

Love & hugs

Megan


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry MeMe post coming up !!

Looks like we hav no blasts from the 5  

They just dont seem to be growing or dividing ?!

We are waiting for a call this afternoon as there is still a very slim chance but not much of one.  Looks like we have lost them all.

Might update later but at the moment feeling like c**p

Tashja x


----------



## loopydumpling (Apr 28, 2004)

Hi MrsG

Oh hun I am so so sorry.  I have my fingers crossed for you though in the hope that a miracle will happen.    Feel free to rant if you need to.

Thinking of you

Megan
XX


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Rant .... I am too busy crying !!!  

I have just let off steam at the people on the Precious babies thread .... pehaps I shouldn't have but feeling sooo low over this whole thing.

Tashja xx


----------



## larac (Nov 3, 2003)

mrs g,

just wanted to send you a big hug.    

We went through the same thing last year - 8 frozen - none thawed. I can totally understand how you are feeling - we hadn't even conceived that this could happen so were completely devastated. Have a good cry and get your head around what you can do next.

All the best
Lara


----------



## crox (Oct 16, 2004)

Just wanted to send lots and lots of big hugs to you all         

Lara - so sorry to hear you news hun, look after yourself
Mrs G - hang in there girl....

everyone else lots of love to you all

butterbeans xxxx


----------



## debbiea (Jul 28, 2004)

Mrs G - so sorry to hear your news but fingers crossed they will pull through.     

I am a little nervous now. I am scheduled for FET on Easter Monday and mine come out of the freezer tomorrow. I hope they will be OK.

Megan, it can't be long now until you test. I so hope you get a bfp     

Hi butterbeans, lara, flopsy and everyone.

Have a wonderful Easter (and make the most of all the chocolate )

Love Debbie


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Oh no Girls,

What a bad few days for the FET crew!

Lara - so very sorry about the negative result. How did your very brave attempt to go to work turn out? Sorry that even after the cycle is negative you are still left with severe pain. Adds insult to injury.

Tashja - you must be utterly gutted. What a distressing thing to happen. I came  across some research last weekend on the thaw rate to blastocysts but although I've had another look today it's disappeared.  Will send if I can find it....Sending hugs to you for now.

Debbie - everything crossed your your little ones coming out of the freezer tomorrow. Soon they will be with you!

Megan - You are so brave going through a major move and a FET!  You poor thing grappling with the suitcase at the airport.  The symptoms all sound very positive so far! Are you still intending to test tomorrow. Wishing you all the best!! Will be watching out for your +.

Butterbeans - thanks for all the kind words and moral support. How are you going, my lovely?

With love from,


----------



## butterbeans (Feb 4, 2005)

At long ever last I have a transfer date, tuesday it is, so I'm just after you Debbie.
This has seemed like a very long few weeks and that is even before the 2ww starts.

Megan -really really hoping that you have some good news
Mrs G - was so sad to hear your news, lots of love to you and your couple
Debbie - good luck with the defrosting, roll on monday for you
Flopsy it is good to see you again, hope you are doing ok....

lots and lots of love to everyone 

butterbeans xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi 

Hope you dont mind me popping on !!

Just wanted to see if Megan had done a test yet.  Whats the time difference where she is !! 

Megan - Good Luck Hun - Will keep checking through the day       - Just a hint if you think your (.)(.) are getting bigger and are not sure ask DH/DP - they seem to know if (.)(.) are getting bigger like a sixth sense !!! lol 

Butterbeans - Good Luck for Tuesday !! I hope the 2ww flys for you        

Debbie - I am sure your   will be fine !! They said what happend to us was very unusual  

Lara - Thanx for the Hugs   back to you !!! Sorry about your news - Will you be going again soon ??

Hugs to you all !!! Tashja xx


----------



## loopydumpling (Apr 28, 2004)

Morning ladies

Well it's a BFN for us   .  I've had time for it to sink in as I tested Thursday with First Response Early, so pretty much knew what to expect.  I thought it was our time this time, just shows you cannot read a single thing from any symptoms, I've got the veiny-est boobs ever and I have never had this before, just goes to show.  I did another test today and BFN & now AF has started.  I've done my crying already but am really trying to keep it together and be positive.  Could do with a big cuddle though  .  I know it takes time to get over the disappointment, and we both will but it still doesn't make it any easier.  Oneday..... we live in hope.

Good luck to all you everyone else, I'm crossing my fingers for you all.    

MrsG, hope you are feeling ok.  Thinking of you.

Butterbeans, good luck for Tuesday    

Flopsy how are you feeling hun?

Hi to everyone I've missed  

Megan


----------



## larac (Nov 3, 2003)

hi all,

Megan     

so sorry to hear your news...... it's been a tough couple of weeks hasn't it?

I hope you get your big cuddle from the one who means the most!  

Good luck to all you other ladies.  

In my saga - i've had another glitch - a 2nd a/f in 2 weeks ! God bless her eh?   Clinic actually called me back today ( shock!) and said my hormones must just be off the scale - and totally cocked up and then i told her we're taking a break and she said i should wait till cycles are back to normal and give her a ring .......not till next year MATE! We've had enough to last us this time.

Icing on the cake really - i've now got a/f pain as well as everything else.......life is so sweet!!!!  
All the best ladies

Lara


----------



## butterbeans (Feb 4, 2005)

Dear Megan

So very sorry to hear about your BFN  , after all the waiting it just seems so unfair doesn't it? Take good care of yourself now

lots of love butterbeans xx


----------



## debbiea (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi everyone

Megan - so sorry about your bfn. Sending lots of   

Mrs G - I hope you are OK. Lots of    to you too.

Had et today. 2 blasts on board so now on the dreaded 2ww  Have a bit of a cold though which is a pain but hopefully that will go soon. Had a bit of an anxious weekend. Initially thawed 6 eggs but only 3 survived thaw so they thawed another 4. They all survived and by the next day we had 4 that had survived. Then yesterday the embryologist called and said it didn't look good - they hadn't progressed to the stage they should. So it was a sleepless night. Then had a call this morning to say 2 had progressed.

Butterbeans -     for tomorrow.

Lara, strange about your af. Make the most of your break and enjoy the time with dh.

Anyway, am going to tuck myself into bed and take it easy for a couple of days.

Love to everyone I have missed.

Love Debbie


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Debbie,

So pleased to hear that your two are now safe in their Mummy's tummy and you are on the 2ww. 

The thaw sounds very nervewracking and especially the sleepless night. IVF is just horrible and with FET we have the worry that none of our little ones will survive. So relieved that they did!

Wishing you a happy and restful 2ww with a nice BFP in the end.

With love from,


----------



## larac (Nov 3, 2003)

hi girls,

Debbie, all the best on the dreaded 2ww     What a fortnight it will be!

Flopsy, how you feelin, Hun? 

Butterbeans, when is the transfer or was it tuesday?
good luck to you     

Hi to Mrs G, how's it going? 

Just thought i'd say hi coz we've been to the consultant today and he has told me i most likely have hydrosalphinx (or something similar) - which is water gathering in the tubes.

I'm gutted really as they said it would cost another £2500 for a new laparoscopy to find out if it is that and *then* the usual £2500 for a new cycle. And we just don't have anymore money to spend on treatment at the mo....  PLus i really don't want anymore surgery -  he said the answer is to block up the one end of my tube and release the end that leads to the ovary so any water will not be able to build up but surely that means that tube is effectively finished and i really dont want to think that just yet.

He did say he could do a x-ray first which costs a mere £300 which may give me an idea if that is what the problem is so i've agreed to that so i will hopefully know either way - but i think its time for us to leave it to nature and think about adoption.

It's just so frustrating isn't it when we do everything we think we should and still nothing. 

Whats more work sucks BAD at the moment  - so i'm not going in this morning gotta get my head straight after this revelation from the hosp.

All the best ladies - here's some +ive's to keep you going

     Come on ladies some +ives please - keep your chins up    

Lara


----------



## butterbeans (Feb 4, 2005)

hello ladies

Had ET on tuesday, 2 little embies on board, how awful is that phone call to find out how they are doing ?So am on that bloomin 2ww now !!! Uh oh. Debbiea - how are you hanging in there on yours? 
Lara - very sorry to hear about all your troubles, life is tough sometimes isn't it. Thanks for keeping up with this thread, it feels a bit like the tail of it now seeing as it is the last day of March !! Anyway babe, am thinking of you, take time to look after yourself

lots of love butterbeans xxx


----------



## debbiea (Jul 28, 2004)

Butterbeans, sending you lots of       I know what you mean about that phone call - very nerve wracking!

I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

I don't test until Wednesday and already have the horrible cramps and back pain so am convinced af is on her way 

But I am trying to stay positive 

Love to everyone.

Have a good weekend.

Love Debbie


----------



## Shahzy (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi Everyone,
Just been catching up on how you are all doing as I temporarily lost the plot! Seen a counselor and am now feeling much better, so I'm planning a FET with my next cycle.

I'm so sorry Megan, Lara, Mrs G, Flopsy and Jane to hear your devastating news, I wish I knew the right words to comfort you all, so I'm sending lots of love and hugs  


And congratulations to Donna and Diana I hope your pregnancies develop well.

Debbie and Butterbean hope your well and not too anxious, sending you  showers of baby dust 

Lots of love to you all,
Shahzy


----------



## butterbeans (Feb 4, 2005)

Hello everyone
Shahzy nice to have you back hun!
Debbiea how are you going on ? 
One week still to go for me. I don't seem to have any symptoms of anything this time around. Last time the cyclogest and myself did not have the best of relationships, but this time you would hardly even know I was taking any drugs at all. Am trying to not read anything into this nothingness, but this 2ww is slowly taking its toll!
love butterbeans xx


----------



## debbiea (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi everyone

Well, some good news for me today - got a   Feeling very cautious after last time though so won't be getting too excited until I have my first scan on the 26th.

HCG level is 498 so hopefully that means we are off to a good start.

Sorry no personals - i'm off to the in-laws for dinner so will write more later.

Love to everyone

Debbie


----------



## butterbeans (Feb 4, 2005)

Debbie

    CONGRATULATIONS   
So pleased for you !!!!!
love butterbeans xx


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Congratulations Debbie!!

Wishing you and your DH a very happy (and uneventful!) 9 months!


Butterbeans - how are things going with you?

With love from,


----------



## loopydumpling (Apr 28, 2004)

Hi everyone

Sorry I haven't been on for a while, been sorting my body & head out after our BFN.  Feeling ok now and looking forward to trying naturally for a while.  I will only pop in every now and again to say hi as I'm taking a bit of a break from FF.  

Debbie, big fat congratulations to you hun, well done

Butterbeans, any news yet?

Hi to everyone else.

Megan


----------



## butterbeans (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi everyone

Tomorrow is test day ! 
Nice to see you Megan and Flopsy

love butterbeans xx


----------



## butterbeans (Feb 4, 2005)

for us, so am now going to hole myself away from the world for a while. Thank heavens for ff and others who know how it feels. Thanks to all of you for your support these last few weeks.......
love butterbeans xx


----------

